# || INA : Audi TT-RS | Audi RS3 | 2.5 20V TFSI - New Product Information Thread ||



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone!
We will be using this thread to launch and discuss new products we are developing/distributing for the TT-RS & RS3 platform as well as a bible for technical posts we come across. Having everything in one thread will make it easy for those of you recently getting into an RS3 | TTRS looking for an all in one spot place to go.
If there is anything in particular you are looking for send an email to us (click) or check out our facebook fan page:
http://www.facebook.com/INAEngineering?ref=ts


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*PRODUCT #001: Wavetrac 0A6 Differential*
The 0A6 is a new gearbox developed by the Volkswagen Auto Group, culminating years of drivetrain research based on the 02M/02Q family of gearboxes. The 0A6 gearbox is found in the following vehicles:


Audi TT-RS
Audi RS3 (european market)
VW Tiguan (european market)
VW Transporter (european market)

INA commissioned Autotech / Wavetrac to develop a limited slip differential based on there industry leading wavetrac design. Cliff notes on Wavetrac's Design:


*Innovative:* Patented Wavetrac® design automatically improves grip in low traction conditions. This feature is truly innovative and unlike any other torque biasing diff design.
*Superior Materials:* 9310 steel gears run in case-hardened billet or forged steel bodies. ARP® fasteners used throughout.
*Maintenance Free:* As supplied new, the Wavetrac® differential will perform a lifetime of service without maintenance or rebuilds.
*Customizable:* If desired, you can alter the diff’s behavior to suit your needs using optional components.
*Limited LIFETIME Warranty:* All Wavetrac® differentials include a transferable, Limited Lifetime Warranty.











*Differentials were produced in limited quantity are are now available through INA Engineering Inc. for $1295 USD SHIPPED into the Lower 48 States.*

*PRODUCT #002: Stage 2 through Stage 4 Clutch Kits w/Single Mass steel flywheel*


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I get a TTRS, this will be third on the list.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

dsm1983 said:


> When I get a TTRS, this will be third on the list.


 :thumbup:
we also have the jack puck's as well!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad to see a vendor working on upgrades other than exhaust systems! 

With the Haldex system, when does a front diff like the Wavetrac start to show benefits? Are we talking heavy track use or is there a noticeable benefit when pushing the car on back roads? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> Glad to see a vendor working on upgrades other than exhaust systems!
> 
> With the Haldex system, when does a front diff like the Wavetrac start to show benefits? Are we talking heavy track use or is there a noticeable benefit when pushing the car on back roads?


IMHO (and I know others will disagree with this) but I have found using an LSD is beneficial in all applications. Nothing more scarier than an open diff on a race course or "back road " course.
As long as you have power going to the front wheels then wavetrac will always show benefits. Of course this does not apply if you have a 0:100 F:R ratio


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

why is this product better than oem for the ttrs?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> why is this product better than oem for the ttrs?


OEM uses an open diff.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

i need a better understanding of the benefits/downsides of both. i have no idea. links to some in depth technical stuff would be great.

i understood that an lsd on the front would make understeer WORSE so why get it? ie., when cornering, the outside wheel is turning faster so the inner wheel gets more torque which makes more understeer with an lsd.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Simple explanation would be.
With a open diff you can loose all the grip on one front wheel and the diff does nothing about it.
With a LSD (limited slip diff) it transfers power to the wheel with the most grip.
And with a Haldex 4WD some of the power move to the rear if the front whees loose grip.
The LSD provide more front end grip and the transfer of power to the rear will be much later/less then with a open diff.
All with all it means a much higher cornering speed with a LSD even with Haldex 4WD.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

don't you want more power transfer to the rear during cornering rather than having it stay up front on the inside wheel?

i get having an lsd on the rear, but on the front it doesn't make much sense to me. i would think a haldex upgrade to increase torque to the rear would be more beneficial than trying to keep the power at the front wheels. 

with rain/snow the lsd makes more sense at the front but for performance, perhaps not?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like we need someone with real world experience with Haldex gen 4 and front LSD's to chime in on the thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

s2 TTRS with front diff is 1-2 secs a lap faster than one without a diff depending on track


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

That difference on the nurburgring is nothing. A missed shift would be at least that much.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Poverty said:


> s2 TTRS with front diff is 1-2 secs a lap faster than one without a diff depending on track


Based on a normal length track of lets say 3.5 mile. ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

canuckttrs said:


> That difference on the nurburgring is nothing. A missed shift would be at least that much.


In case of the Nordschleife it means 5-8 Sec a lap.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

canuckttrs said:


> don't you want more power transfer to the rear during cornering rather than having it stay up front on the inside wheel?


That is where a Haldex controller comes into play. Now that you know your front is planted firmly on the ground , you can toggle between street and race settings in the form of a Haldex controller.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

R5T said:


> In case of the Nordschleife it means 5-8 Sec a lap.


that's a lot for a missed shift but ok.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

canuckttrs said:


> that's a lot for a missed shift but ok.


Not for a mist shift, and 5-8 sec faster by having LSD at the front.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

INA said:


> That is where a Haldex controller comes into play. Now that you know your front is planted firmly on the ground , you can toggle between street and race settings in the form of a Haldex controller.


Yep and the car will be a killer in 50-50% race mode and a LSD in the front.

That's why this car is So fast. 

Drexler diff + race Haldex settings.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/M-cmJc1gafo#!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

opinions are nice and good an all but can anyone explain in a technical way why a lsd on the front is better than an open one?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> opinions are nice and good an all but can anyone explain in a technical way why a lsd on the front is better than an open one?


Yes, I'm sure someone can.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=limited+slip+differential+vs+open+diff


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone else? bueller?

trying to find information regarding open vs lsd on a fwd sports coupe (not truck) is next to impossible. add to that equation the car in question has a haldex awd system and this is the forum that should have the answer.

Actually, all i've read so far states that an LSD on the front will make understeer WORSE. Unless you have a truck or need the lsd for rain/snow conditions, doesn't make sense from what i have read so far. but i'm still open to learning more if anyone else has more info than i do.

Here are the first two pages of that google search. Nothing that speaks to a fwd sports coupe that has an open/lsd. If you're looking for truck info, some of these sites will help.

http://www.houseofthud.com/differentials.htm
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=256395
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limited-slip_differential
http://www.jdmuniverse.com/forums/nissan-infiniti/80644-open-diff-vs-welded-diff-vs-vlsd-vs-lsd.html
http://www.autos.ca/forum/index.php?topic=76070.0
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f27/open-vs-limited-slip-winter-driving-1198916/
http://www.supraforums.com/forum/showthread.php?197354-Open-vs.-Limited-Slip-diff.
http://bc4x4.com/faqs/yj.cfm?cat=7&faqid=156
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7244233_limited-standard-open-differential-handling.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJEU7p9U2Q
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/89-93-tech-articles/15430-differentials-open-vs-limited-slip.html
http://www.wranglerforum.com/f33/open-diff-or-limited-slip-116844.html
http://www.racer.nl/tutorial/differentials.htm
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1073935-2wd-open-diff-vs-limited-slip-vs-locker.html
http://4wheeldrive.about.com/cs/ttdrivetrain/a/aa061503a.htm
http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/posi-limited-slip-vs-open-differential-79040.html
http://zilvia.net/f/tech-talk/17641-open-diff-vs-lsd.html


----------



## Sloop (Apr 27, 2010)

*I want one . . . . .*

Do you have one for the 02E DSG ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Sloop said:


> Do you have one for the 02E DSG ?


02E 4-Motion or 02E FWD?
We have differentials for both.:thumbup:


----------



## Sloop (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry about that, 2009 TT w/FWD


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Sloop said:


> Sorry about that, 2009 TT w/FWD


Yes they are available. Send over a PM with your shipping address to supply you with a quote.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> That difference on the nurburgring is nothing. A missed shift would be at least that much.


Obviously this wasnt tested at the ring lol :laugh:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> Based on a normal length track of lets say 3.5 mile. ?


Dont think the track was that long! Honester have more data


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Poverty said:


> Obviously this wasnt tested at the ring lol :laugh:


is this Von?:laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Bump for the new year. Any cool parts coming out by spring that we should all be saving up for? 

I do have the Wavetrac on my long term list... Need to take care of the basics first though.


----------



## babyboss (Nov 5, 2012)

any updates ??


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Wavetrac and clutch kit now much higher on my mod list now that my OEM clutch has been shown to not hold up to Launch Control and a UM Stage 2 tune. Not sure if this is a good or bad thing... Good that engine is making great power, but bad that I have a hefty upgrade cost coming much sooner than planned!


----------

